# Eyewear and gloves for kids?



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I have yet to find good protective sunglasses and full fingered gloves for my kids.
They're using some Walmart gloves right now, but they are wearing out quickly.
I want some polarized glasses that block some sun, but yet they can still see when they are in and out of the woods. Also want shatterproof lenses for eye protection from tree branches, rocks, etc.
I've found some womens extra small gloves for my 9 year old, but none small enough for my 6 year old.
I really can't find decent glasses for either one...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Julbo USA: Kids sunglasses and eye protection for children
My son has the Julbo Parks. Great glasses. He has Fox Dirtpaw full finger gloves. Been riding with them for two years so far. He's going to outgrow them before they wear out.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Fox kids XS gloves (which might be marketed as a motocross glove) almost fit my 5-year old, the fingers are just a bit long.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I just bought glasses from the drug store, any polarized+UVA/UVB glasses work.

Gloves, I use 661.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

BMX gloves come in kids sizes. Shades are tough, it depends on how wide their noggins are. I wouldn't expect a kid to have high-end Oakleys or Ray-Bans. UV and trail debris protection are a must.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> Julbo USA: Kids sunglasses and eye protection for children
> My son has the Julbo Parks. Great glasses. He has Fox Dirtpaw full finger gloves. Been riding with them for two years so far. He's going to outgrow them before they wear out.


Are these good about not fogging up?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Are these good about not fogging up?


He never complains about it. I treat all of our glasses with C Clear. Helps with mine.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> He never complains about it. I treat all of our glasses with C Clear. Helps with mine.


Great, thanks!


----------



## mtnbkaz (Feb 2, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> Julbo USA: Kids sunglasses and eye protection for children
> My son has the Julbo Parks. Great glasses. He has Fox Dirtpaw full finger gloves. Been riding with them for two years so far. He's going to outgrow them before they wear out.


+1 on Julbo and another +1 on the Fox gloves.

My kid won't leave the house without his Julbo's and won't get on his bike without his gloves. (With the velcro closed - big problem when the velcro comes open.  )

Local moto shops have the full line of Fox gloves so you can try them on and make sure you get the right size. They're the same gloves as the MTB versions, just cheaper and in stock.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mtnbkaz said:


> +1 on Julbo and another +1 on the Fox gloves.
> 
> My kid won't leave the house without his Julbo's and won't get on his bike without his gloves. (With the velcro closed - big problem when the velcro comes open.  )
> 
> Local moto shops have the full line of Fox gloves so you can try them on and make sure you get the right size. They're the same gloves as the MTB versions, just cheaper and in stock.


Hahaha!! Our kids may be related.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

As others mentioned, FOX Dirtpaws. We got a few pair at the local Yamaha dealer. My son who wears holes in every pair of pants he owns has not worn these gloves out yet.


----------



## ThornPatch (Jan 21, 2004)

Checkout sierratradingpost.com for kids sunglasses, or if you can get to an REI they have a descent selection of kids sunglasses. Also, hucknroll.com for kids gloves and other kids mtn bike clothes.


----------



## bikeisgood (Jan 16, 2012)

I think you just need to check out different LBS's and have your kids try the gloves on. We tried some Bontrager gloves at the local Trek store for my 10 yr old that fit her great so that's what she is using now.


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

+1 on the Julbo. Most of their lenses have a hydrophobic treatment. And all Julbo sunglasses block 100% UV.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*clear lens?*

+1 on the bmx gloves.

I can't find kid sized frames with clear lens for mt biking. My boys are 7 and 9 and like night ride. I really want them wearing glasses. Any ideas?

Thanks for the julba link. I've been to Rei and the kid glasses they have slide off their noses or don't work well with helmets.


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

cjohnson said:


> +1 on the bmx gloves.
> 
> I can't find kid sized frames with clear lens for mt biking. My boys are 7 and 9 and like night ride. I really want them wearing glasses. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks for the julba link. I've been to Rei and the kid glasses they have slide off their noses or don't work well with helmets.


RecSpecs are eyewear designed for rugged sport use (such as basketball, racquetball, etc.) where eye injuries are common. The frames are heavy duty, come with clear polycarbonate lenses, and can accept prescription lenses. RecSpecs makes frames in all sizes from kids to adults, and you should be able to find a local optometrist or optical shop with a good selection.


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

cjohnson said:


> +1 on the bmx gloves.
> 
> I can't find kid sized frames with clear lens for mt biking. My boys are 7 and 9 and like night ride. I really want them wearing glasses. Any ideas?
> .


My 9 year old might have a big head but the 4 for $20 safety from home depot work for him,


----------



## bob57p (Feb 16, 2012)

Any moto shop has kids motocross gloves, which work fine for mt biking. My 8-year-old daughter wears Fox Pawtectors, but any of the brands will work fine. Check rockymountainmc.com. For glasses, we found her a small-framed pair of sunglasses at a sporting goods store that seem to be working well.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I found some kids Fox gloves a while back. Forget the model but they had extra vinyl protection pieces stitched over the backs. I bought 2 pairs, and then took a seam-ripper and removed the extra vinyl bits off of one pair for a cool XC look & feel. My 4YO loves 'em.

JMJ


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*Specialized Enduro kids are tiny!*

My daughter has been wearing her Specialized kids Enduro gloves since she was 3. Now that she is 4.5 they are starting to get tight. They are a great glove, including the palm pad wich the Dirtpaws don't have.


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

We have Julbos and LOVE them. We have the Bubble and the Diego. Will get more when these are shot, but care has been driven into the kids from day one, so they're holding up really well for the 7 yr old and pretty well for the 3 yr old.

The kids have a bunch of gloves. For thin, long hands, I prefer the Oneal and Answer MX gloves. Fly Racing gloves are also pretty "narrow." Fox gloves are very squarely designed, so are better for wider hands. If you want fingerless gloves, We LOVE the kids Aero Tech gloves. We use them for road bike/tri-training and for the hottest days of MTB and BMX.

On ALL of these brands, the sizing is really weird. My avg. 3 year old wears a 1 in Answers. My tall 7 yr old wears a 4/5 in Fly and a 2 in AeroTech. So, buy carefully.

Child Cycling Apparel, Childrens Bike Shorts, Youth biking apparel, Youth Bicycle lothing for sale

I'm interested to find some RecSpecs, as they could use some clear lenses for a lot of night racing activities. Thanks for the lead!


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

I just found this site with lots of other kids' gloves, including Pearl Izumi and Specialized.
Gloves - Plano Cycling


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

My son uses Oakley 5's youth and Fox motocross gloves.


----------



## vncmorgan (Oct 8, 2012)

stom_m3 said:


> My son uses Oakley 5's youth and Fox motocross gloves.


Yes, you are right, in fact best protective sunglasses are only from Oakley brand, they are even sporty product.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

stom_m3 said:


> My son uses Oakley 5's youth and Fox motocross gloves.


+1

I started off giving our son a pair of my old Oakleys. My thought was Oakleys was rouged and should be able to hold up to ram bunches boy...and if he lost them, no big deal since they was beat. Anyhow, we ended up buying him some proper youth sizes and haven't looked back.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Update:: Our dog recently ate my son's gloves and glasses. I got him new Julbo Rookies and a new, larger pair of Fox Dirtpaws. 
He's thrilled. The old stuff was starting not to fit anyway, so win-win for my boy.


----------



## jiball (Oct 14, 2012)

Personally i'd never go for cheap sunglasses :nono: as they can do more harm to your kids.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

jiball said:


> Personally i'd never go for cheap sunglasses :nono: as they can do more harm to your kids.


Fo Shizzle.


----------

